
How to contribute to JHipster generator? - khouloud
-1
down vote
favorite
1
I am blocked :I want to modify the source code of jhipster generator , and I don&#x27;t know how can I test the modified jhipster generator? How to use my own jhipser generator? How can I know that my new jhipster is doing well? Please I need your help. Thanks.
======
plant42
Why not ask this question to the jHipster team?

The contributing guidelines are here:

[https://github.com/jhipster/generator-
jhipster/blob/master/C...](https://github.com/jhipster/generator-
jhipster/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

